# Tarpon in the keys in early august ?



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Going to the keys in early august .
Any Guide suggestions ( key west)
Would love to mark tarpon off my list there !!
Some say its kinda late in the year , not sure
if thats true ?


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

nah, there's still some around then....good luck!
snookered


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

My buddy has an uncle who is a guide out of Whale Harbor Marina in Islamorada. They jumped five yesterday morning, landed two. He said the bite is on. He was taking another guy out for an afternoon trip.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

try to get on a shark/tarpon combo, they'll go bait an area with carcasses then come back and fish it later, tarpoon and sharks usually will be around within an hour to two and feeding


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Cool thanx guys . Its my first time in the keys
its hard trying to decide what i really wanna go after
But tarpon is really high on my list...
Would'nt mind a big ole Snook either..


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

I have fished with Capt Paul D'antoni several times and will be fishing 3 days in May.

check out his website, nice guy and works hard to put you on fish.

http://www.fishinkeywest.com/

good luck
MO


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

The Keys are a great place to increase your species count. I have caught 
12-14 species in one day more than once down there.

MO


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Capt Jeff Malone with Tarpon Time Charters. He guides out of Hawks Cay Resort on Duck Key. He is very personable and a heck of a guide. He put me on my biggest Tarpon to date, around a 140lbs


----------



## WooCrew (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got back from Islamorada last week. Caught 2-80's and a 120 with Captain Chris Baron. He fishes out of The Bass Pro Shop and I thought he did a great job. His two passions are Tarpon and giant snook. It was my first guided trip and first tarpon and I could not have been more pleased. The Hampton there is nice ($179) and it has an Outback Steakhouse Tiki bar and restaurant. http://www.straycatscharters.com/


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

I added Permit and Lionfish to my species list this year.



Mo


----------



## MGRedfish (Dec 23, 2009)

Just got back from Key West. The hatch was on. It was awesome. Capt.Mike Delph was my guide this time. I prefer world Angling guides Will Benson. Awesome awesome guys True conchs. Check out World Angling website. There some awesome videos. Intact the video in a recent here on tarpon board posting about tarpon vs mega boats. That was Will Benson's guides. Can't say enough about how truly genuine and passionate these guys are. PM me if you have questions or need numbers.


----------

